# Medical work in the field



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This weekend was the first time I have had to use any of the EMT gel I picked up for the dogs. Murph was pretty cut up Sat and a hole in his head from a stick. Put that on and it formed a clear protective shell over the wound. Probably could use it to patch a hole in my waders- stopped the bleeding and since there weren't any brains spilling out and God knows he can't afford to lose any- looks like a good deal-


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

That EMG gel is good stuff if you can use it on an area that they can't lick it off before it drys.

Has anyone ever used super glue and a piece of leather to fix a blow or cut pad? I read a post somewhere that guys where talking about taking a little piece of leather and gluing it over a cut pad(?)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used super glue and a piece of moleskin. It works really well as long as conditions are dry and you put a boot over it. Without a boot it might only last 30 minutes or something. Leather might last longer. I haven't tried that. Super glue loses it's bond fast when it gets wet.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.synbiontwoundcare.com/what-it-does/what-it-does

I have used this stuff on some nasty equine wounds and I mean nasty. It is some great stuff. It can be used on all animals.

http://www.healthypets.com/synbiont-wound-care-small-animal-8-oz.html


----------

